# Mozart - HELP!



## help (Apr 8, 2009)

hi all,
i wanted to listen to a piece that im sure everyone has heard in their lifetime, whether it be on t.v or what not. i believe it is by mozart and the tune goes something close to this:
' te teh nenenenenenene nananna nenenene' something like that (lol i no, pathetic)
but anyways i wanted to have a listen, i think the name of the piece has something to do with ocean or wind, i cannot remember at it may be not so.


----------



## sam richards (Apr 8, 2009)

Are you talking about this? (without the drums)


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

help said:


> name of the piece has something to do with ocean or wind


Gran Partita if often called "serenade for winds".


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

help said:


> ' te teh nenenenenenene nananna nenenene'


That sounds like Canon in D by Johann Pachelbel to me.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

sam richards said:


> Are you talking about this? (without the drums)


No, No! that clearly goes "Teh neneneh Nuh - Teh neneneh Nu. Teh neneneh Naynehnehneh-Naynehnehneh Nu!"


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

I say na, na na na na, na na na na na na na na na na, na na na na

(real lyrics!)


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Nanoo nanoo!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Mrrau mrrau... pa-ti-ri-ri-ri


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> That sounds like Canon in D by Johann Pachelbel to me.


OK I've had it with Pachelbel already! What's this inside joke about anyway? Canon here, Canon there... I wanna know what the joke's about, unless of course it's just for the few older members:angry:


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

danae said:


> OK I've had it with Pachelbel already! What's this inside joke about anyway? Canon here, Canon there... I wanna know what the joke's about, unless of course it's just for the few older members:angry:


(whispering without Takpaara hearing) It's an inside joke that's just... not funny. 

Unless it goes further back than my memory even:angry:


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

airad2 said:


> (whispering without Takpaara hearing) It's an inside joke that's just... not funny.
> 
> Unless it goes further back than my memory even:angry:


Aaaaah. I heard that!


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Pachelbel's famous canon is worth twice Phil Glass's entire _oeuvre_.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Herzeleide said:


> Pachelbel's famous canon is worth twice Phil Glass's entire _oeuvre_.


Glass probably owes a lot to Pachelbel's Canon, as it is a repetitive, one might say "minimalist" work. No doubt, Pachelbel's influence resides in every note of Glass's output over the years.


----------



## help (Apr 8, 2009)

no its none of the ones that have been posted, um its a piano piece i forgot to add


----------



## help (Apr 8, 2009)

if i could edit my posts i would but i dont no how
um it may not be mozart (im pretty sure it is though) and the name probably doesnt have anything to do with wind or ocean


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

danae said:


> Canon here, Canon there...


Canon to the right of them-
Canon to the left of them-
Canon [in front of][behind] them-
Thundered and volleyed and fell

Sorry- couldn't help myself...


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Just a guess:

Eine kleine nachtmusik

Everyone's always searching for that one...

Do you at least remember what intruments were playing? Is it a symphonic work, chamber, solo..?


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> Glass probably owes a lot to Pachelbel's Canon, as it is a repetitive, one might say "minimalist" work. No doubt, Pachelbel's influence resides in every note of Glass's output over the years.




Deary deary me. What hope is there for you if you can't distinguish between great, elegant contrapuntal skill and shallow, trivial nonsense?


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

I would hardly say the Canon was rife in great contrapuntal skill - it's relatively simple and does not make use of any advanced contrapuntal devices such as inversion, augmentation, diminution, etc.

Look at the bloody thing: scale and arpeggio based figuration - hardly Bachian.










And to credit Tappy, it is quite minimalistic.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Herzeleide said:


> Deary deary me. What hope is there for you if you can't distinguish between great, elegant contrapuntal skill and shallow, trivial nonsense?


What hope is there for you all the way up there on your high horse? You're gonna fall off that horse one day, Herzelied, and you are gonna break into a million sanctimonious pieces, just like Humpty Dumpty.

Just because you do not like Philip Glass doesn't mean you have to be such a bitchy little boy behind a computer screen who takes pleasure in saying things to people you would never say to anyone in real life face-to-face.

Get over yourself. You're not God, you are not the greatest musical mind who ever lived. You're just some kid from the UK who knows a thing or two about conterpoint with a bad attitude.

Go listen to Adam's Short Ride in a Fast Machine, smoke a blunt, and enjoy your life, Herzelied.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> What hope is there for you all the way up there on your high horse? You're gonna fall off that horse one day, Herzelied, and you are gonna break into a million sanctimonious pieces, just like Humpty Dumpty.
> 
> Just because you do not like Philip Glass doesn't mean you have to be such a bitchy little boy behind a computer screen who takes pleasure in saying things to people you would never say to anyone in real life face-to-face.
> 
> ...


Uh oh.... This is going to get ugly.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, I'd just like to know when the mods are going to take note of Herzelied's consistant bad attitude towards a few of the forum's members, notably myself.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Well, I'd just like to know when the mods are going to take note of Herzelied's consistant bad attitude towards a few of the forum's members, notably myself.


Well have you tried contacting Krummhorn? Nobody is going to take notice unless you point it out to them. The moderators can't catch everything, but if you feel strongly about it, I think you should talk to Krummhorn.

What I usually do is just report something to Krummhorn and let him investigate it and let him make his own judgement.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

He might me arsy, but Herzeliede's comments on this forum are incredibly well researched and highly valuable.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

help said:


> no its none of the ones that have been posted, um its a piano piece i forgot to add


This?






If so, that's the piece that put me off of Mozart for decades. But to each his own. It does seem to fit the rhythm you describe in the first post.

[edit: If that's the right piece, it's the piano sonata in C, K. 545. A great pianist like might be able to make it tolerabler for me, but unfortunately I grew up in a household where i heard a heavy handed pre-teen pounding away at it for hours! ]


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Bach said:


> He might me arsy, but Herzeliede's comments on this forum are incredibly well researched and highly valuable.


I'm not questioning how researched Herzelied is. He's obviously someone who knows a lot about music. But just because he knows a lot about music doesn't mean he has to be a complete "bellend" every time he makes a post. I have nothing against people who disagree with me on issues, and believe it or not, I have a sense of humor. But he makes things PERSONAL, and that's where I think he needs improvement in his forum etiquette. I mean, what does he have against me? I think the most I've ever done to him is defend my taste for the Minimalist movement. I understand he finds that absolutely digusting, but he needs to get over it and move on. I'm not sure why my tastes in music have to be on his mind so much.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Piano, eh?

maybe this one?






You know it wouldn't suprise me if Herzeleide is a secret Glass lover lol.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

JoeGreen said:


> Piano, eh?
> 
> maybe this one?
> 
> ...


I know you like Glass too, Joe, which makes you a know-nothing scumbag in Herzelied's book. Feels nice, don't it?


----------



## help (Apr 8, 2009)

it's a piano piece, its possible its not mozart, and when i say everyone has probably heard it atleast once, i mean even the biggest techno heads and death metal fans, this is one piece that has been heard by everyone at one stage, and i think they might of had it on simpsons one time or another, 
once again: ITS A PIANO PIECE, no orchestra or oprah stuff at the start, the keys at the start are fairly heavy, its possible im talking about beethoven or someone else, im just not sure anymore 
thats as much as i can add
its none of the ones which have been posted so far, thanks!
NOTE: ITS PIANO, NO ORCHESTRA OR SINGING INVOLVED, (ATLEAST AT THE START)


----------



## help (Apr 8, 2009)

another thing, im not really much of a classical music person, so i don't think it would be a symphony or something like that, just a piano piece!
please help me..! thanks all who have posted


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

help said:


> another thing, im not really much of a classical music person, so i don't think it would be a symphony or something like that, just a piano piece!
> please help me..! thanks all who have posted


You're welcome!


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

help said:


> it's a piano piece, its possible its not mozart, and when i say everyone has probably heard it atleast once, i mean even the biggest techno heads and death metal fans, this is one piece that has been heard by everyone at one stage, and i think they might of had it on simpsons one time or another,
> once again: ITS A PIANO PIECE, no orchestra or oprah stuff at the start


I don't think Ms. Winfrey ever had the opportunity to do Mozart..


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

Bach said:


> I don't think Ms. Winfrey ever had the opportunity to do Mozart..


That made me chuckle.


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> What hope is there for you all the way up there on your high horse? You're gonna fall off that horse one day, Herzelied, and you are gonna break into a million sanctimonious pieces, just like Humpty Dumpty.
> 
> Just because you do not like Philip Glass doesn't mean you have to be such a bitchy little boy behind a computer screen who takes pleasure in saying things to people you would never say to anyone in real life face-to-face.
> 
> ...


How does one respond to such an impassioned homily? 

I take issue with good music being mocked when it doesn't warrant it. I particularly object to this mockery coming from someone who admires something trashy, like Glass's music.

Such contrapuntal skill is difficult to achieve. It's the closest thing we musicians have to objectivity in our art.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

help said:


> the keys at the start are fairly heavy


Okay - this gives me another idea, but I'll need to research when I get home. Hang in there! We'll nail it eventually.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It's GOTTA be this . . .






That even goes Teh-ne NeyneNeyneNeyneNey . . .

Beethoven - Minuet in G


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> I know you like Glass too, Joe, which makes you a know-nothing scumbag in Herzelied's book. Feels nice, don't it?


yes, sadly it does.

The Minuet in G does seem to fit the bill.


----------



## help (Apr 8, 2009)

ok, let me ask you guys this, what's that one mozart piece that is so famous and heard of that they would even play it on the simpsons 
think common!! could be beethoven


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

help said:


> ok, let me ask you guys this, what's that one mozart piece that is so famous and heard of that they would even play it on the simpsons
> think common!! could be beethoven


A Mozart piece that that is so famous, it could be Beethoven. Hmmm, let me think about this....hmmm....jeez, I give up!

I love this forum!


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Common Beethoven?


----------



## help (Apr 8, 2009)

mueske said:


> common beethoven?


yes yes yes i love u
thanks so much
!
Thanks for everyones elses help too! sorry for putting you guys off..lol mozart!


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Fur Elise 

lol.

Well yeah I was really put off by the "heavy keys" description, I wouldn't describe it as heavy.


----------



## help (Apr 8, 2009)

heh yea sorry, i hadnt actually heard it for a few years, just woke up one morning with an urge to hear it 
once again thanks all, u guys been great


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

This thread is made of win.


----------



## sam richards (Apr 8, 2009)

help said:


> yes yes yes i love u
> thanks so much
> !
> Thanks for everyones elses help too! sorry for putting you guys off..lol mozart!


The video is not available for me. 
Which piece was this?
Edit: fur elise? I've heard it in clocks and such. It is very common.


----------



## nahkaiser (May 23, 2009)

i have absolutely have no idea what your trying to hum on the forum. But i think its serenade of the winds from what info you're giving out


----------

